# Beast Snapper trip with Ginzu 7-7-12



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Went out last minute for a few hours with Ginzu on Sat. Started off with 2 remora and no taps on the bait. Both of us frustrated, Ginzu bails on me and says he is going to troll in for the day. I hang out for another 20 min in hoping to land something. In the far distance I see Ginzu parked for a while, so I know he's up to something. I meet up with him and my FF is blowing up. Ginzu is jigging so down I send some Spanish cut bait and bam! trash can lid. Things go from crappy to great in a matter of minutes. Finished the day after about 30 min of pulling up just legal snapper and a few beast. Good find Ginzu. Shout out to Blackjeep  for getting a 10 min notice that we were going. Sorry bra:innocent:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for hijacking my spot!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Yak, didn't you used to have an Outback? If so, what were your reasons for going to a PA? thanks


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> Yak, didn't you used to have an Outback? If so, what were your reasons for going to a PA? thanks


Yeah, I did have an outback for about a year. Loved it but after seeing a few people roll, I decided I really would like the horizontal rod storage. The extra room is great as well. I mainly go offshore so everything tied down is great with no worries. Downfall is being a smaller guy trying to haul that beast through the sand. Last thing the outback seat was killing me after long hours of fishing. Pa seat doesn't hurt my back at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Very helpful. One last thing if you don't mind. When hauling these yaks, how easy/hard are they to load? What vehicles etc... do you and Ginzu suggest are best? Thanks


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> Thanks for the info. Very helpful. One last thing if you don't mind. When hauling these yaks, how easy/hard are they to load? What vehicles etc... do you and Ginzu suggest are best? Thanks


Ginzu has a trailer which works decent. The best would be hitch extender for a truck. Alot of people go this route from what I've seen. I have an older tundra and it fits fine. I paid $69 from harbor freight for the extender. Its a super quick upload/download. 2 tie down straps and off I go. Sometimes it gets hard to park with a trailer when tourist season is going on. Just something to think about. I think jet ski trailers work well too. Oh yeah, I'm 160lbs and I can do this by myself.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the great info. It's been very helpful. BTW, beautiful Red Snapper! You guys always kill it.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> Thanks for all the great info. It's been very helpful. BTW, beautiful Red Snapper! You guys always kill it.


Don't be fooled by our reports. We share our success to promote yak fishing, but we have our bad days just like everyone else. Friday night we went to 3 mile and got skunked. We're just persistent bastards, lol.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. Great snapper trip.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> Don't be fooled by our reports. We share our success to promote yak fishing, but we have our bad days just like everyone else. Friday night we went to 3 mile and got skunked. We're just persistent bastards, lol.


well...? you have created a monster....after following you all reports for a while, I finally pulled the trigger on used PA. and can't wait to score some good times (including rolling over some rough surf)...lol, i know it'll happen one day. 

I had great time with the kids this past weekend (sound side) We went easy on it just to see how it feels over all....again, first kayak..so can't really tell from other models. Overall, I'm pleased and my son loved it. 

On a side note, wanted to thank you guys for the time you all kayakers take to edit, post pics and vids...I know how time consuming all that can be and I applaud you for that. 

Great report as always.:thumbsup:


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

On the note about the trailer hitch extender...my friend Vick, retired Navy diver turned R.N. blew my mind the other day he drove in to work with an extender he made out of thick wall PVC.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

how far out ?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

GatorBane said:


> Thanks for the info. Very helpful. One last thing if you don't mind. When hauling these yaks, how easy/hard are they to load? What vehicles etc... do you and Ginzu suggest are best? Thanks


My truck is a long bed, 9' plus the length of the tailgate. No need for hitch bar, handles my PA great!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

DropB said:


> how far out ?


About a 1.5 miles out from the beach.


----------

